# Cat Trap - Polis



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica, apologies for opening a closed thread. The situation is quite simple. Ann and I have had our young rescue cats attacked by a vicious feral cat, who has invaded their home and taken a chunk out of Jaz's neck. We have been unable to frighten it away and unable to catch it.

So we took advice and the Polis Animal Rescue Group have offered us an automatic cat trap, which we can use to catch the feral cat. I have given my word we will not relocate the cat (which may cause it distress), and will take it to Paphiakos for them to take it to their shelter.

We love animals and are distressed by the problems this cat has caused our young cats in their home. This is not something we are prepared to compromise over.

So, despite all the arguments this thread has caused, we have taken humane action to stop our young rescue cats being terrorised. We realise the feral cat is hungry but our home is our home ... and we love our rescue cats.

The misunderstanding caused is strange but I do know people are not logical when it comes to animal welfare.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree the misunderstanding was strange and the reason I closed the thread was because it was degenerating into personal insults. 
I hope you manage to catch the cat, not sure how Paphiakos will feel about getting it though if it is vicious.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

The same way they deal with most 4 legs which come through their door.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for your comments. If the cat is put to sleep, then that is what will happen. A sad fact of life here, but this is outside of our control. If there was another option, we would take it but the lady from the Polis Animal Rescue Group made me promise I would not take the cat and dump it miles away. So, as I understand it, we have only the option of taking it to Paphiakos. A Cypriot friend was discussing this with us and he could only suggest I borrow his shotgun ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I believe that you are acting in the best interests of all the animals concerned and had no doubt of this on the original thread.

Feral cats are a substantial problem worldwide. Just 2 days ago the Telegraph reported "Visitors to one of France’s most beautiful tourist areas were today warned to be on their guard after a pack of feral cats launched an attack on a young woman." While the American Science News reports "The study (by the Smithsonian Conservation Biology Institute in Washington, D.C.) assigns 952 million to 3.1 billion bird deaths a year to these wild cats.

This indicates that if this cat should be put down, a matter clearly outside of your control, a lot of other creatures will be able to live.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Cyprus RSPCA*

For those who would like to see a body such as the RSPCA in Cyprus here is a link to the petition.
If you read some of the comments in this you will see that many Cypriots are appalled at the level of cruelty and want something done about it.

http://www.change.org/petitions/the...um=email&utm_campaign=petition_message_notice


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> For those who would like to see a body such as the RSPCA in Cyprus here is a link to the petition.
> If you read some of the comments in this you will see that many Cypriots are appalled at the level of cruelty and want something done about it.
> 
> http://www.change.org/petitions/the...um=email&utm_campaign=petition_message_notice


I have signed this (but not holding my breath) and have invited Facebook friends to sign as well.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I signed this a couple of weeks ago and sent to like-minded friends who I knew would jump at the chance to do something to ease the situation. We can only keep pushing forward to try and gradually improve things.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think that the comments made by many Cypriots on this petition show just how wrong some people are to say that ALL Cypriots are cruel to animals. The fact that this petition was started by a Cypriot also proves that many of them do care.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We picked up the automatic cat trap today, and put some food in it before going out for the evening. On our return the feral cat was in the trap. I have covered the trap with a towel (on the advice of the lady who supplied the trap), and we shall take the cat to Paphiakos first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Good result...well done.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Keep checking over your shoulder.

There could be a hysterical hit woman after you!










Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Keep checking over your shoulder.
> 
> There could be a hysterical hit woman after you!
> 
> ...


Any problems like that, and I shall do what any Englishman would do in foreign parts, and send for a gunboat.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I’m very disappointed about this. I understood from the previous thread that the animal was to be sacrificed in a ceremony on Argaka beach and I’ve just paid a small fortune on a fetching crimson robe with matching hood.

Instead it’s going to meet its maker at the hands of a YTS person who can’t tell dog flea drops from cat flea drops.

If you change you mind as I believe you should the next full moon is on the 21st unless you decide on tomorrow which is the new moon.


----------

